# Imitator Breeding issue?



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

First off I have a proven pair of C valley imitators. The guy I bought them from had them breeding and said that they were very good parents. I have them in a 20 gallon high with broms and creeping fig and java moss. I will try to get some pics tonight and post them. But my question is I have had these guys for almost a year and ive only seen one egg. I have checked the broms and no tads so are they just not breeding? I have a 29 gallon tall i was thinking of transferring them to after it is finished to give them more head room. I dont know if that will help or not. I feed every other day, dust flys once a week, and humidity in the tank is 70 to 90% on average. I also have Red eyed tree frogs in the same room that call at night i have 3 males and 2 females and about 20 babys but no calling from them yet. Could that also be a factor? So what do you guys think?? I would like some babys! lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

try giving them a dry period and see what happens, how often are you misting their tank though?


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I mist once a day maybe. I had my mistking on a timer but the timer went waky and would cause it to run alot alot lol so i just unplugged it and plug it in when i need to mist. The tank holds moisture very well so i can go a couple days without misting and the plants do fine.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well i woudl cut misting off to 1-2 times a week for a 2 month period then increase misting to 2xs per day, you might want to get a new timer, sounds like your mist king timer just went crazy.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok i will try that. It wasnt a mistking timer it was a nice minute timer but I guess i just shoulda went with the mistking lol


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok here is the front of the tank. sorry about the bad quality pics, they were taken with my phone.








and here is a pic through the top of the tank.


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

for me, whats work best for my varaderos and nominal imitator, is 3 to5 time misting per day for 12 to 18 second. More plants may help as well.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

What about increasing your egg laying sites to give them more of a choice.
Also, maybe the humidity dropping to 70% sometimes has some cause to the non breeding.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

calebrez said:


> First off I have a proven pair of C valley imitators. The guy I bought them from had them breeding and said that they were very good parents. I have them in a 20 gallon high with broms and creeping fig and java moss. I will try to get some pics tonight and post them. But my question is I have had these guys for almost a year and ive only seen one egg. I have checked the broms and no tads so are they just not breeding? I have a 29 gallon tall i was thinking of transferring them to after it is finished to give them more head room. I dont know if that will help or not. I feed every other day, dust flys once a week, and humidity in the tank is 70 to 90% on average. I also have Red eyed tree frogs in the same room that call at night i have 3 males and 2 females and about 20 babys but no calling from them yet. Could that also be a factor? So what do you guys think?? I would like some babys! lol


First off, It was 5 months ago when you got these, and they were 10-12 months old then.The guy you bought them from, said it was a proven pair. Male calls and there were eggs from the female. 

Just let them do their thing, dont mess with them, keep it to a minimum. Most people mess with the frogs to much. 

But anyways, Don't mist them often and cut feeding down to two times a week.(dry season) Do that for two months. Then feed them heavy and mist and give a few places to deposit tads.

And I have bought plenty of proven pairs, that have not done a dang thing the whole time I have owned them(years at a time). Soon as I sell them they breed like mad for the new owner. Welcome to frog breeding.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok lol well i will try cutting down on the misting and give them a dry season for a couple months. Ill just let them be and let them do their thing. It was just a question to see if i was doing anything wrong. I apologize i checked the date and it seems like ive had them alot longer lol. (bad sense of time) but i will absolutely take it into consideration and hopefully they will do their thing lol


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it only seems like a year when your frogs aren't breeding.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

calebrez said:


> I feed every other day, dust flys once a week


That might be the problem I dust mine every feeding and my frogs are in perfect condition( I feed every other day)
I use herptivite multivitamin and repcal phosphurus free


----------

